# Cutting board progress



## captaincaed (Sep 17, 2021)

Making some new designs. I've been told to warn people who have seizures not to look.


----------



## brimmergj (Sep 17, 2021)

Looks awesome


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 17, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Making some new designs. I've been told to warn people who have seizures not to look.
> View attachment 142756
> View attachment 142757


Looking good!
























@juice


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 17, 2021)

Haha! You might get slightly hypnotised after a long prep session! 

If you have the time - would love to see more pictures and stuff about the process...


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 18, 2021)

Don't have much, but here's a few


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 18, 2021)

One more arrangement (I've glued one each way to see how they work)


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 18, 2021)

Do you just use standard wood glue for this then?

It doesn't kind of move about if the board gets wet and the wood expands slightly...?


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 18, 2021)

Titebond 3 is the Waterproof standard here. Wood moves a bit, but not enough to pull the joints apart if you've done a full mineral oil soak.


----------



## juice (Sep 18, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> @juice



BOO! LIAR!



captaincaed said:


> Titebond 3 is the Waterproof standard here


And it's certified as food-safe, it's what I used last year to fix a bamboo cutting board for someone. (III is not good for guitar work, if anyone cares about that.)


----------



## Dominick Maone (Sep 18, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> One more arrangement (I've glued one each way to see how they work)
> View attachment 142776


I like the bottom one a lot.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 22, 2021)

First board glued and oiled


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 23, 2021)

Now out in the world for a little feedback. In the hands of a hard user to see how it holds up


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 24, 2021)

Beautiful work! Love the "living" edge that you left on it ... amazing! 

Is it standing on another of your boards or whomever was lucky enough to play with it? Love that one as well ...


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 24, 2021)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful work! Love the "living" edge that you left on it ... amazing!
> 
> Is it standing on another of your boards or whomever was lucky enough to play with it? Love that one as well ...



Thank you!
The "living edge" is a durability experiment, but could be a new thing going forward. All edges are chamfered with a sharp chisel so there are no harsh edges.

The board its resting on is some beautiful yellow pine. I made that one over the summer. That was a labor-intense project, but well worth it. We call it "Zulu shields and zebra butts"


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 24, 2021)

Love that description/name for the yellow pine board - perfect! ... after seeing that chevron board and you describe the other as 'labor intensive' I can only imagine (boggles the mind to get nature to obey the pattern) ... stellar work ...

TjA


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks! It's a labor of love, lots of fun


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 24, 2021)

Second board coming along


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 26, 2021)

A second board going to my aunt.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 26, 2021)

Great job buddy!


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 6, 2021)

lucky aunt


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 9, 2021)

Some classic work with leftover pieces. Pretty small, but good proof of concept!








Poplar cherry endgrain







youtube.com





The 12 year old is on the camera, no gimble


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 9, 2021)

Last of the tester boards, now going into production mode for the holidays. 

This one is cherry, poplar, walnut.
With oil, and before. I love seeing the grain come alive!


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 30, 2021)

Coming soon...


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 30, 2021)

This is the first I have seen this thread. Really awesome work!


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 17, 2022)

Death in the family and a really hard new job delayed work a while, but we happily have movement again.


----------



## Bico Doce (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow! Amazing work here!


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 18, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> Death in the family and a really hard new job delayed work a while, but we happily have movement again.
> View attachment 166124


Looks great! one hell of an optical illusion  Really looks like stairs


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 18, 2022)

I saw some similar boards and the dazzle I got from looking at them on screen was enough to make me not buy it, the sheer fear of cutting off a finger while my gaze is being drawn away.

Great work, nice designs!


----------



## sansho (Feb 18, 2022)

but how can you cut on a surface full of those peaks and valleys??? 

looks amazing btw. surprisingly convincing illusion.


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's not quite so disorienting in person luckily


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 17, 2022)

Pretty samey, this will be the last of the cherry chevron for a while. This one cut at 15 degrees instead of 30 before. Thoughts?
Next moving onto some subtle maple/poplar mixes.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 18, 2022)

Sick!!!


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 21, 2022)

And the final reveal!








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 21, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## sansho (Apr 22, 2022)

that is so cool.


----------



## captaincaed (May 31, 2022)

Not a board today but a hot tip. This stuff is magic. I'm all in. So is West Coast Boards. Fastest and cheapest per gram removed. Lasts FOREVER.


----------



## Grayswandir (May 31, 2022)

Insane looking! There's a 3D effect that's pretty neat. How many individual pieces of wood go into one of these cutting boards?

Nice job.


----------



## captaincaed (May 31, 2022)

Thanks! I used two contrasting boards for these, others may use 3, unlikely more. Working on a couple new designs, trying to fit things in with a crazy new work schedule.


----------



## Smcomeaux (Jul 10, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> And the final reveal!
> View attachment 176002
> 
> View attachment 176003


I love that hovering effect how you finished the ends. That's a brilliant design feature. Instead of having two stupid finger holes caved in the whole thing is easy to pick up and carry. A+ on that


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 10, 2022)

Also easy to slip a plate under to slide ingredients off. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Grayswandir (Jul 10, 2022)

Smcomeaux said:


> I love that hovering effect how you finished the ends. That's a brilliant design feature. Instead of having two stupid finger holes caved in the whole thing is easy to pick up and carry. A+ on that


Excellent craftsmanship, beautiful job!


----------

